# help with fluval 303 setup



## downeast (Aug 15, 2011)

this is my first time using a canister filter so i am lost as to which hoses go where. i pulled up the manual from the hagen website but i want to make sure i get it right and not spew water everywhere.

i have attached pics of the hoses, just wondering if someone could tell me which ones go where and which one goes into the overflow box.

thanks.

top of filter









two long hoses with quick connects









two shorter hoses









overflow box installed by previous owner









and the 150 gal it will be going on (in need of a good scrubbing)


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

been a while since I used an 03 series, but you will notice that there are two sizes of hoses and fittings. The larger ones are the input side and the smaller ones are the outlet, if I recall correctly.

The longer hoses go from the filter quick disconnects, and should go to the piece that goes over the top of the tank with the shorter hoses. Those shorter hoses will end up inside the tank, the longer ones go outside the tank to the filter.

Good luck!

Happy cleaning on the tank itself - both vinegar and bleach will be appropriate for cleaning the tank, just be sure to do a good rinse and use plenty of dechlor.

cheers


----------

